# kocking bolt-daisy 880



## leon (Aug 30, 2007)

]*Im looking for a kocking bolt for a daisy 880 have had no luck! help!!* :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

walmart sells them for less than 40 dollars


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, but that's pretty cheap. if you want a quality gun, i guarantee it will be a LOT more that 40, jess. By the way, that was some fun hunting! hella lotta squirrels roaming about. BRING THE .22!!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

TIMING IS EVERYTHING


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

*that's what she said!* :withstupid:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid: :sniper: :fiddle: :toofunny: :jammin: dd: uke: :fiddle: oke:


----------

